# 3d shoots in NC?????



## usmcman001 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey everyone I am wanting to get into 3D. I havent ever shot a 3d course and want to try it out. I live in Central NC near greensboro area and looking for clubs or courses around here. Anyone know of any?? Thanks


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

Hear tales of Gander Mountain in G-boro having a nice set up and group. And if Raleigh isn't too far for you NC HUNTER SUPPLY has a nice indoor set up with weekly shoots if I'm not mistaken


----------



## usmcman001 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gander doesnt have a range anymore. Just a 10yrd tune room. They remodeled in 2010. I will check out NC hunter supply. Thanks man


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey buddy, just gonna give you a heads up on some 3d action not to far away. Here is a web sight on a club close to my area in Stanly Co. that has a couple each year and a list of others in the central NC area.

https://www.bigoakarcheryclub.com/

Hope this helps ya and maybe get a chance to shoot with ya if you make a few of the shoots.

Semper Fi


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Might be a bit of a ride for you but you GOT TO try Sage Creek in Mount Airy NC (over in the mountians).


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

x2 on Sage Creek,a great range and David is a stand up guy.Go to shootarchery.com you live in a great area for some good ranges not to far away.Check out stick and wheel also,another great range and a great group of guys.



Bo Bob said:


> Might be a bit of a ride for you but you GOT TO try Sage Creek in Mount Airy NC (over in the mountians).


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

You can look under shootarchery.com to see most all the clubs in NC or the mygpaa.com has a lot of shoot near that part of the state as well hope this helps


----------



## Snoop73 (Jun 28, 2011)

Central Carolina Archery Association has 6 clubs in central NC.

http://centralcarolinaarchery.com/


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

you also can go www.triadarchery.com stick and wheel located in kernersville,buttermilk creek outfitters located in burlington both are close to you


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Go to mygpaa.com and read through their info. They host a 3d shoot at one of their six clubs every weekend almost and they are all within a short drive of Greensboro.


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

JR's archery in Eden has both indoor and outdoor 3D tourneys.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

White Nock said:


> JR's archery in Eden has both indoor and outdoor 3D tourneys.


they are also member of Traid archery assoc you also have big buck in stoneville and dirtnap in advance. we shoot every weekend we have 3 full service archery shops that take active part in clubs. pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Sagecreek is having their openner this coming up weekend 29th weather permitting. It's a beautiful coarse and quite a challenge. Like others have said go to shootarchery.com to find out more of the NC shoots. Also give Bloodtrackers a try it is an indoor 3D coarse in Statesville Nc it is definitley worth the drive.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

We closed the doors at bloodtrackers.we are building and outdoor 3d range.pro shop moved to troutman NC.704-528-1311. Thank you for the plug though I appreciate that.we will be back real soon with outdoor 3d.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep, come join us for the pre-season opener this weekend. We can show you the ropes. It's about 45 minutes from Greensboro.

All the info you need is here:

www.sagecreekarchery.webs.com


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey sage me and my buddy blingingpse are planning on heading down there from Virginia this weekend. I will be the pretty looking one lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

nate121080 said:


> Hey sage me and my buddy blingingpse are planning on heading down there from Virginia this weekend. I will be the pretty looking one lol


Heard that! lain:


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

nate121080 said:


> Hey sage me and my buddy blingingpse are planning on heading down there from Virginia this weekend. I will be the pretty looking one lol


Dave my man he may be the pretty 1, but my score cards are more perty.....than his :iamwithstupid:


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

And yes USMC i highly recommend sage creek....when you come you better bring ya A game cuz he has a course that can pack your lunch, but will without a doubt make you a better shooter...also david is a A1 guy. Wont find none any better..


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

Central Carolina Archery now has 8 clubs in the coalition. shoots started this past Sunday. Go to www.centralcarolinaarchery.com to see this years tournament schedule and club locations. Have fun!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

blinginpse said:


> Dave my man he may be the pretty 1, but my score cards are more perty.....than his :iamwithstupid:


He must be real purdy if he's prudyer than you. 

lain:


----------



## trey carter (May 10, 2011)

Boss Archery shoots 3d every tuesday at 7 20 targets 10 bucks


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

trey carter said:


> Boss Archery shoots 3d every tuesday at 7 20 targets 10 bucks


Where is this range located at, thanks? Also is it just me or does NC seem like it is becoming a booming 3D shooting state, there're more 3D organizations than I realized glad i'm located where I am. I hope these organizations do well and things keep getting better.


----------



## Snoop73 (Jun 28, 2011)

Duece Weaver said:


> Central Carolina Archery now has 8 clubs in the coalition. shoots started this past Sunday. Go to www.centralcarolinaarchery.com to see this years tournament schedule and club locations. Have fun!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## STONY31 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there any shoots near OBX??? Just wondering because i'm going there on a Vac in June and while the girls go shopping, would like something for me to do?


----------



## travisn10 (Jan 26, 2010)

Barefoot archery in Charlotte has Tuesday night hunter league at 7 and Vegas league on Thursday's at 7. I also will host a benefit shoot in may for relay for life in Shelby, nc.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Dave that was an awesome shoot! Will be back for sure. Everyone, go shoot at sage if you ever have a chance. Nice challenging course ran by a great guy


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

Droptine Archery in Advance has a 3D club called Dirtnap Archery Club, located at 100 Webb Way, Advance NC 27006. It is $50.00 per year and is members only. I have 10 new Mckenzie XT Targets set everyday for club members next to the shop. We will have 5 tournaments starting next month, go to www.shootarchery.com for schedule. Our 3D shoots will be on Saturdays.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

nate121080 said:


> Dave that was an awesome shoot! Will be back for sure. Everyone, go shoot at sage if you ever have a chance. Nice challenging course ran by a great guy


Thanks,

You and Blingman are class acts too!


----------



## NC Forestry (Mar 11, 2008)

Snoop73 said:


> :thumbs_up




:thumbs_upx2


----------



## trey carter (May 10, 2011)

you can shoot every weekend if you want to around here boss archery is in concord we also shoot a spot league on thursday nights


----------

